# Atopica/cyclosporine



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone used or does anyone currently have their dog on atopica (cyclosporine)? It's our last resort and we're there as dozer's been on pred basically since July which is way too long. But every time we try to ween him off he starts scratching himself into an infection. We've altered his diet, gotten the allergy test, changed his collar, detergent, cleaned the carpets, bathed him, every last thing I could think of so I'm really just looking for insight on the meds. Thanks!


----------

